# Help......Kurvenglättung (antialiasing)



## Rash (23. September 2002)

Habe folgendes Problem: Ich will ein Rechteck zeichnen "ohne" Kurvenglättung (antialiasing)??


----------



## Kaprolactam (23. September 2002)

So what? Rechteck aufziehen und oben bei den Optionen die Kantenglättung abstellen...

/Kapro


----------



## Rash (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *So what? Rechteck aufziehen und oben bei den Optionen die Kantenglättung abstellen...
> 
> /Kapro *



Wie bei der Option Glättung abstellen??Ich meine nicht das Auswahlrechteck (M) sondern Rechteck-Werkzeug (u).


----------



## Johnny (23. September 2002)

Wo ist das Problem, drücke gegebenermaßen u und wähle oben in der Leiste die entsprechende Form bzw. das Rechteck ohne runde "Kanten" 


so long ;-)


----------



## Rash (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cru$h0r _
> *Wo ist das Problem, drücke gegebenermaßen u und wähle oben in der Leiste die entsprechende Form bzw. das Rechteck ohne runde "Kanten"
> 
> 
> so long ;-) *



Ich glaub das du mich falsch verstanden hast, ich will keine Rechteck ohne Kanten (sonst wäre es ja kein Rechteck oder??), sondern ohne Kantenglättung antialiasing. Ich habe mal eine Datei angehängt. DANKE!


----------



## nanda (23. September 2002)

bei mir (ps7) gibts beim rechteck-werkzeug in der optionsleiste die option "glätten". und bei deaktivierung dieser option gibt´s eben kein aliasing.


----------



## Rash (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nanda _
> *bei mir (ps7) gibts beim rechteck-werkzeug in der optionsleiste die option "glätten". und bei deaktivierung dieser option gibt´s eben kein aliasing. *



Ich sehe kein Option Glättung abstellen bzw. deaktieviern bei der Rechteck-Werkzeug?? Bei dem Auswahlwerkzeug gibt es diese Option, aber ich suche diese Option bei dem RECHTECK-WERKEUG (U). 
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir einer helfen könnte.


----------



## Johnny (23. September 2002)

Bei mir sieht die Option-Leiste so aus:






Oder verwechselst du das Auswahlwerkzeug (m) mit dem Rechteck-Werkzeug? (u)


----------



## Rash (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cru$h0r _
> *Bei mir sieht die Option-Leiste so aus:
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir sieht die Leiste auch so aus.....aber wo finde ich die option Glättung deaktivieren??  




So langsam versteht man mich


----------



## Johnny (23. September 2002)

Also, wenn ich mit diesem Rechteck-Werkzeug arbeite, ist bei mir nichts mit "Antialiasing". Vielleicht kommt ja bald ein Photoshop Profi vorbei, der uns helfen kann


----------



## nanda (23. September 2002)

wenn man die option "pixel füllen" (roter kreis) wählt, dann sieht die leiste so aus:


----------



## Johnny (23. September 2002)

Juhuuu, ich weiß jetzt endlich, wie man dieses "Glätte"-Effekt wegbekommt.

Wenn du genau hinschaust, ist bei nanda das "Pixel Füllen"-Feld aktiviert. Mach bei dir das selbe und du kannst am rechten Teil, der Leiste die Option finden!

Danke an nanda für das Bild, ohne wäre ich wohl net drauf gekommen


----------



## nanda (23. September 2002)

@crushor
hab mein obiges posting und pic nochmal angepaßt, damit jeder weiß, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Rash (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nanda _
> *@crushor
> hab mein obiges posting und pic nochmal angepaßt, damit jeder weiß, was gemeint ist. *



 Jetzt haben wir es.....Gut das ich Thema angefangen habe, wie man gesehen hat, wussten die wenigen wie das geht! Noch mal zur verdeutlichung. 
Ihr müsst auf "Pixel füllen" (Rot makiert) umklicken und dann erscheint die OPTION: Glättung deaktievieren.
Wir brauchen doch kein Photoshop-Profi


----------



## Johnny (23. September 2002)




----------



## Mythos007 (23. September 2002)

Boaa - ich fasses immer nicht - ihr habt ein Programm
was 1200 € Kostet und dann lest Ihr euch noch nicht
einmal das Handbuch durch ? 

Kann doch nicht sein - oder ?! 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Johnny (24. September 2002)

Ich habe keins 
bin noch zu jung, um mir solch ein teures Programm zu leisten.


----------



## Mythos007 (24. September 2002)

Ich hab auch kein Geld um mir einen Porsche zu leisten;
klau ich mir deshalb gleich einen ? - ich glaube nicht ...


----------



## Johnny (24. September 2002)

das ist abolut kein vergleich. steht ein porsche für dich auf der strasse bereit, den du dir saugen kannst? - nein.
im internet wäre es so.


----------



## Kaprolactam (24. September 2002)

Diese Diskussion wird hier *nicht* vertieft.
Schlussbemerkung:
Es ist jedem selbst überlassen, ob er Raubkopien einsetzt oder nicht, allerdings gelten zwei Regeln:
1) Rechtfertigungen dafür gibt es nicht, das ist DIEBSTAHL, und auch schönreden ändert da nix dran.
2) Hier ist nicht der Platz für derartige Diskussionen.

Kaprolactam


----------

